# What is the colloquial name of the HLVW?



## Abs (14 Sep 2006)

Hello all!

I was wondering, does anyone know another designation for the HLVW? I'm looking for it's dimensions, or even some blueprints if I could find them, but doing a search for HLVW doesn't really reveal much. The closes match I've seen so far was the American M1085, but they're not the same truck. If anyone can help me out, I'd really appreciate it.

Also, I did search the forums, and came up with nothing. You guys are my last hope!

Abs


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2006)

"Big truck"


----------



## Shamrock (14 Sep 2006)

I had posted the name, figuring it might be a little obscure.  Then for the hell of it, I did a very simple search in a very narrow location.  That is, I plugged HLVW into the search bar, and found its name.  Several times.

It's the Percheron.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Sep 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I had posted the name, figuring it might be a little obscure.  Then for the hell of it, I did a very simple search in a very narrow location.  That is, I plugged HLVW into the search bar, and found its name.  Several times.
> 
> It's the Percheron.



Yeah it's an Austrian design I think and they were manufactured in Kingston (Flora MacDonald's riding when the Mulroney Tories needed to do a little regional development). We first started getting them when I was in Pet in 90. The Troops liked em then but guys were breaking legs jumping out of the back of them until they put a stop to that nonsense.


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Vehicle is a Steyr truck design. Austrian I believe
into service in 1992

HLVW has +/- 10 ton capacity... so also refered to as 10 ton
(VHLVW variant has 16 ton  capacity)


----------



## Abs (14 Sep 2006)

Hey, thanks guys.

I came up with the name Percheron too, but I wasn't able to find much information on that either. Do other armies use it?

Also, is the HLVW any different than the Steyr 1490?

Thanks for all the help!

Abs


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Sep 2006)

My Tonka Toy


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2006)

But the question remains, although that may be the manufacturer's name for it, do we actually call it that? Or anything other than "10-ton" or "10-ton [insert variant name here]"?


----------



## ringo (15 Sep 2006)

IIRC Steyr 91M introduced 1983.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2006)

Yup!  Steyr 91M Percheron, Manufactured in Austria and then assembled in Kingston ON at UTDC.  The original HLVW fleet have UTDC on the hood, but those that have had the hoods damaged and replaced sometimes have the imported Steyr logos on them.  It is a 10 ton truck, but not a 10 tonne like the Mann we had in Germany.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Sep 2006)

colloquially referred to as a "10-ton" or "HL". Never heard it called a Percheron.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> colloquially referred to as a "10-ton" or "HL". Never heard it called a Percheron.



True.....Percheron was too much of a mouthful for us.


----------



## Abs (15 Sep 2006)

Looks like I got my answer. Thanks a lot guys.

Abs


----------

